# Anesthesia Cross Coder



## ksmcarthur (Nov 27, 2021)

Can anyone recommend a 2022 book to replace Optum 360 Anesthesia Cross Coder?   Thanks in advance!


----------



## Krisnva (Dec 16, 2021)

I would also like a recommendation on a book to use to replace the  Anesthesia Cross coder.  thank you


----------



## Nreed (Mar 25, 2022)

The American Society of Anesthesiologists also puts out their own crosswalk book.  You can go out to their website at:  www.asahq.org to find it.


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Mar 25, 2022)

Krisnva said:


> I would also like a recommendation on a book to use to replace the  Anesthesia Cross coder.  thank you


 The only accepted Anesthesia Crosswalk is the one put out by the ASA.


----------

